

A new Ruby on Rails Tutorial book chapter on Rails 3.1 - mhartl
http://ruby.railstutorial.org/chapters/rails-3-1#top

======
curiousdork
It turns out, all the little gems and techniques you use in this book are
being used by Rails developers themselves. Friend of mine was shocked to hear
that for a Rails n00b, I was already familiar with RVM, Git, and coding on
Rails 3 w/ FactoryGirl.

Thanks, mhartl, for the awesome tutorials!

------
alant
I'm half way through 3.0.9. But it's awesome you're updating the awesome
tutorial book!

------
iqster
Thanks for the excellent tutorials mhartl! For someone who is a Ruby Newbie,
is it best to jump into 3.1? Or is it better to stick with 3.0 until there is
better support in gems?

~~~
mhartl
I recommend starting with 3.0. It always takes a while for the ecosystem to
catch up.

------
cantbecool
Excellent resource for any Rails beginner.

